# My Current Goals



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

1. Go to bed at 10PM every night (except for weekends) (7 days) *Started*: 4/29/2012

2. Spend only 10 minutes maximum messing around on the internet per "session" *Started: *4/30/2012

3. I want to write something here about talking to a prospective friend more, but I don't know how to form that into a goal at the moment.

4. Spend at least an hour a day reading my textbooks. *Started*: 4/30/2012

(I like that my goal of actually reading textbooks is lowest priority....:um)


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

4. Speak up at least once (not after being spoken to) during my weekly meetings. *Started*: 4/30/2012

I am starting all these goals at once; let's see how this goes!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm so glad! Making goals of any type are good...reminding yourself what you want to do, and when you keep at it and stick to it for a long time, you'll feel accomplished and proud of yourself. Just try not to get yourself down if you manage to slip up a little bit on some, just a little at a time and I'm sure you'll do just fine! Remember, you can always try again tomorrow, so don't give up


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, Toxic Butterfly!  You've been really kind and thoughtful in your replies to my threads, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Update: Went to bed at like 10:10 last night.  Oh well, it's only 10 minutes, right? ^^;


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

(Sorry for triple post! I don't know how to edit posts....)

So tonight I am going to bed at 10:30 =_= . Goal progress= ruined.
There was something I promised myself I'd do before I went to bed, since I feared I would lose credibility if I procrastinated on it; thankfully I put effort into it and got it done just a few minutes passed my bedtime.


----------

